# Beretta U22



## DEKECK (Feb 3, 2006)

Is the Beretta U22 Neos Deluxe 22 LR 7.5" barrell any good. A local shop has one for $249.97?

Thank You
Dwight


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have one, but I did do a little digging on the various target 22s last year. I read comments and reviews on the neos, Walther P22, and the S&W target 22s - Walther P22 seems to have an extrordinary amount of problems, and even if you are problem free, it's not really as good of a target 22 as the Neos and S&W is. 

Now, many people complained about the Neos trigger. Once again, no direct experience. Most people recommended spending closer to the $600-$700 mark to buy a better .22. If you do stay in this price range, however, the S&W is supposed to be the better gun. I looked into this because I too was lured by the look of the Neos last year.

All o this info is 2nd hand, though. Maybe someone here can tell U something different.


----------



## DYNAMITE44 (Feb 23, 2006)

i've got both a U22 neos and a S&W 22S.
it really depends on personal prefrence. i like the S&W better with the fat wooden grip its got on it, it fits my large hands quite well.
the U22 feels like a squirt gun to me. it shoots nicely, but its got a rather small grip for my taste.

i bought both guns used. got the U22 NEOS INOX in basically new condition with 3 clips and a red dot for 220. got the S&W with 2 mags and the laminated wooden grip for 275.
they're very similar guns, they both have stainless steel mags, both have a sight rail accross the top of the guns...
the mags on the U22 are FAR easier to load. the thing sticking out of the side of the clip is very large on the U22's mags, so it doesn't hurt your fingers to pull it down and load some .22s into it. the S&W22S (and 422/622/2206/41 mags for that matter) both have these little stubs that you have to push down with your thumb when loading the mags. that gets annoying very quickly.
they shoot very similar groups freehand at 7yds.
the choice is up to you. they're both fun guns and both don't break the bank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Neos stats are good its a cheap gun but only for target shooting. Ive held a Walther ppk and p22 and they dont even feel nice. Just be ready for a very light gun that may even feel like a toy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Model Cat Code Action Sights Grips Caliber Total Length
(inches) Barrel Length
(inches) Magazine
Capacity Weight Unloaded
(oz) MSRP
(USD) 
U22 Neos 7.5 Inox DLX JUDS75X Single Target Polymer with Inlays 22 LR 11.8 7.5 10 40.7 $395 

From Berettas page so i guess it a good price


----------

